# Autoworld Chassis Question...and rambling.



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

First off, I'd like to say how much I LOVE the Xtraction chassis. For someone
just getting back into slots and being absent since the early/mid 80's, it was 
awesome to slide / drift again. I just got my first Xtraction the other day from
Dyno Dom and I'm addicted. The AFX Mega-Gs are awesome 21st century slot
cars that stick to the track like a mofo and my kid will love that..but I was like,
"yessssss!" after I did a few laps on my new track with the Xtraction.

Once I modify my front wheels to accept larger tires, I'll be completely 
happy with it. Just not a fan of the narrow front tires. As far as bodies 
go, I wish they made imports without all the ricey decals and wings for
guys my age who are into imports in "real life" and don't dig that
"kid stuff" on my real tuners.

I'm a fan of Tyco's 440-x2 chassis and have been since I was a kid. Which 
Autoworld chassis is most similar to the 440-X2? The Xtraction is more old 
school where my 440-X2s have a little more force holding the car to the track.
Yet, when you want to slide, a little juice gets the back end out.
Definitely want to snag more AW chassis now.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I guess currently, that AW's Super III's are the more closer match to a Tyco 440X2, though a Tyco can be modded and upgraded to match the best out there. As a side note, after recieving a half dozen of NEW Mattel HPX2(wide pan chassis)- direct from mattel recently, I must say- that aside from their Hot Arms, the rest of the HPX2 chassis(although looking like an 440X2) is a pretty Poor copy, and not only is QC poor, but the materials themselves is far inferior, EG- I stripped the crown gear teeth right off on two cars while doing burnouts on wet/dry sandpaper to true the tires, ie- their gears are made from waaay too soft a nylon, and I think the chassis and wheels are the same material also!? So I've just lost faith in modern Mattel HPx2 chassis. And If I had to go inline, I'd probably choose a Tomy/AFX -SRT(or older turbo) Chassis, as it's a proven design.
PS- I have no experience with Super III's yet...


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have had goods luck with the Super IIIs. The big adjustment is the pick up shoe being tweaked to wrap around the brush barrel better to improve the electrical contact. The other thing is to adjust the motor brush tension to prevent over heating. These are the most common issues and can be addressed with some time and experimenting. Here's a link to explain the pick up shoe fix.

Super III Pick Up Shoe Tweak

-Paul


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I guess currently, that AW's Super III's are the more closer match to a Tyco 440X2, though a Tyco can be modded and upgraded to match the best out there. As a side note, after recieving a half dozen of NEW Mattel HPX2(wide pan chassis)- direct from mattel recently, I must say- that aside from their Hot Arms, the rest of the HPX2 chassis(although looking like an 440X2) is a pretty Poor copy, and not only is QC poor, but the materials themselves is far inferior, EG- I stripped the crown gear teeth right off on two cars while doing burnouts on wet/dry sandpaper to true the tires, ie- their gears are made from waaay too soft a nylon, and I think the chassis and wheels are the same material also!? So I've just lost faith in modern Mattel HPx2 chassis. And If I had to go inline, I'd probably choose a Tomy/AFX -SRT(or older turbo) Chassis, as it's a proven design.
> PS- I have no experience with Super III's yet...


Funny you mention that. When I was digging up cars, I found a 440-X2 
chassis from 1985 or 1986 that was never used. It runs sooooo well. That's
the chassis I have my Porshe body on right now. I was thinking about
ordering some new ones but was concerned about what the quality would
be like on the new Tyco stuff..especially after being bought out. I'm glad
you brought that up. That's ridiculous about the gear teeth. Especially since
the Tyco cars were pretty bulletproof in the past. 




pshoe64 said:


> I have had goods luck with the Super IIIs. The big adjustment is the pick up shoe being tweaked to wrap around the brush barrel better to improve the electrical contact. The other thing is to adjust the motor brush tension to prevent over heating. These are the most common issues and can be addressed with some time and experimenting. Here's a link to explain the pick up shoe fix.
> 
> Super III Pick Up Shoe Tweak
> 
> -Paul


Thanks for the link as well as the info. I'm going to pick up a couple
Super IIIs then and give them a shot.


----------

